# practice mauy thai or not practice mauy thai



## Pyrael (Mar 28, 2002)

check this out....

OUCHIES 

i wanna go into mauy thai but this just plain scares me


----------



## Nevlyn (Mar 28, 2002)

it seems that there is a problem with the page...  it is currently unavailble


----------



## Pyrael (Mar 28, 2002)

youre supposed to download it...

right click the link and save as


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Hmmmm... your site Is Error!

:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

That site doesn't Exist!

:EG:


----------



## Pyrael (May 31, 2002)

http://geocities.com/pyrael2001


----------



## MartialArtist (Aug 29, 2002)

By all means, practice it if you can.  Be open.


----------



## Pyrael (Sep 28, 2002)

martial artist, have you seen the vid? 

anyways i took it off and to sum it all up it depicted two muay thai fighters: 1 went for the shin kick the other blocked with his knee, fighter #1 broke his leg like a crayon...

see why i asked the question?


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2002)

I've seen this fight!
But ive also seen a lot of Fight's
This waz an ouch.
But U don't have to studdy Mauy Thai
Just to fight U can do it for the Thrill.


No one will just push u into the ring U
Have to want that.
Now Mauy Thai is contact training.
So pertective gear will help.
Shin pertectors are a good way to start.
Gloves, Helmet & a CUP!! (not for tea):armed:


 :armed:


Good Stuff


----------



## Pyrael (Oct 6, 2002)

im not saying im like pressured or anything...im just pulling this incedent out just to make people realize what might happen.

i for one am looking foward to muay thai training.


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2002)

Good Show
Good Fight
:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------

